# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Законы жизни.

## Irina

*Законы жизни.*

*Закон биомеханики:*
Как только вы, работая над авто в гараже, запачкаете руки солидолом, вам приспичит в туалет.

*Закон причинно-следственной связи:*
Если вы наплетете боссу, что вы опоздали на работу по причине
проколотого колеса, то завтра на пути на работу вы действительно
проколете колесо.

*Закон движения тел:*
Если вы перестроитесь в другой поток движения, тот из которого вы
перестроились сразу начнет двигаться быстрее того куда вы перестроились.
*
Общий закон механики:*
Когда вы доказываете кому-то почему что-либо не работает, оно как раз
начинает работать.

*Закон биомеханики:*
Сила чесотки прямо пропорциональна трудности достать до чешущегося
места.
*
Закон центробежности:*
В кинотеатре люди, наиболее близкие к центру ряда сидений, приходят
последними.

*Закон термодинамики:*
Как только вы в офисе нальете кружку горячего кофе, вас вызовет босс, и
продержит до тех пор, пока кофе не остынет.

*Закон близости:*
Если в раздевалке, состоящей из 500 узких шкафчиков, всего двое людей,
их шкафчики будут рядом друг с другом.
*
Закон попадающих тел:*
Шансы бутерброда с повидлом на падение повидлом вниз прямо
пропорциональны стоимости ковра.

*Закон логики:*
Босс заявляет, что возможно все, если делать это придется не ему.

----------


## vova230

Еще один интересный способ добычи огня – на этот раз с помощью алюминиевой банки. Оказывается, с помощью банки кока-колы и плитки шоколада можно развести огонь. Это конечно совет по выживанию скорее для американских подростков, только они повсюду с собой таскают подобную хрень (я имею ввиду колу, шоколад – вещь хорошая.Находим любого американского подростка. Даем по шее, забираем банку колы и плитку шоколада. Банку переворачиваем. Дно у нее немного вогнутое, матовое, и отлично полируется шоколадом. Десять минут работы и в зеркальной поверхности банки можно увидеть свое искаженное отражение. Теперь остается только поймать на это вогнутое зеркало немного солнца и направить на что-то легко возгорающееся – кусочек бумаги, пучок сухой травы. Шоколад кстати, после этих манипуляций есть не советуют, хотя когда речь идет о выживании, обогащенный алюминием шоколад мало кого смутит.

----------


## Sanych

Шоколадкой полирнуть нато что ли?? Типа паста ГОИ???
Кстати паста ГОИ была придума в *Г*осударственном *О*птическом *И*нституте для полировки стекол. А какие только я расшифровки не слышал и предположения. Даже такую, что мужик с фамилией Гои её придумал

----------

